# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Lỗi ghi đĩa của Ultra Iso ( dùng trong win7)

## thomtomtit

xin được hỏi mọi người là, khi ghi đĩa bằng ultra iso 9.3 trong windows 7 utimate thì hiện ra lỗi "error setting write mode page" như hình thì phải làm sao? 
xin cảm ơn !



[email protected]

----------


## hongquang014

bạn không nên cố gắng brun đĩa 
bạn hãy tải về phiên bản mới nhất intel matrix storage manager từ http://downloadcenter.intel.com/detail_desc.aspx?agr=y&prodid=2101&dwnldid=17882&l  ang=eng
cài đặt và restart lại máy xem sao nhé

----------


## trananh607

lỗi này thường là do file cần ghi bị lỗi nên không ghi được chứ ko phải do phần mềm ghi .mình ghi đĩa nhạc cũng hay bị vậy .chính vì thế bạn cần test trước khi ghi .

----------


## iseovip5

*bai viet rat huu ich*




> bạn không nên cố gắng brun đĩa 
> bạn hãy tải về phiên bản mới nhất intel matrix storage manager từ http://downloadcenter.intel.com/detail_desc.aspx?agr=y&prodid=2101&dwnldid=17882&l  ang=eng
> cài đặt và restart lại máy xem sao nhé


 ban chi dan motj phat lam minh dung duoc lien rat hay va huu ich
camr on ban nhieu.
minh ko nghi ra day la loi do driver 
minh bi loi nay mai ko ghi duoc dang tuong bi lam sao may nho co ban.

----------

